# Ebay items not arrived



## Garuf (16 Apr 2010)

Hello, so I ordered a number of items from china-hong kong and they have not been delivered, i've been expecting them since late february and have been in contact with the seller throughout. There tracking says the parcel was rejected on the 13th of april because I was unable to sign for it, royal mail have no records of any parcel ever passing through their depot and of it ever entering the country and I have never been absent to warrant it being undeliverable. 
The seller has now stopped replying to emails and I can't get anything out of them to get a repayment/replacement. What can I do to get my money back? Â£110 is a lot of money to just go missing willy nilly.


----------



## peter1979 (16 Apr 2010)

If you paid by paypal log a dispute and they will chase it up for you and give you your money back.  Also if the seller isnt replying to messages make sure you leave negative feedback, or at least threaten to and see if that gets them to communicate with you.


----------



## Ajm200 (16 Apr 2010)

Log an eBay or paypal dispute.  You have to decide which as you can't do both so have a read of the small print and see which is better for your circumstances.  They will work with the seller to get this resolved.  I just had similar with a uk seller for a lot less money.   I logged an eBay dispute and got my money back 10 days later.


----------



## Colinlp (16 Apr 2010)

I've used paypal disputes a couple of times recently and had a full refund on both occasions. I would do it asap then wait a couple of days for a response then escalate it to a claim for the full amount, 2 or so weeks and your money will be back in the bank.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (16 Apr 2010)

I've not been so lucky with Paypal... Lost Â£200 on an iPod Touch a year or so ago... Paypal were worse than useless... Since then I never buy anything big from E-Bay unless I can collect...


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Apr 2010)

Gareth

You can call Ebay regarding your missing item, I purchased an item for a car phone kit that never arrived so I log a the problem with paypal, various email where flying back and too from myself to seller - then died a death, ebay contacted me and stated that I could contact them via the phone - number attached for you to contact them.

020 8080 2105
(Select option 6 when you call)
Mon - Fri 8:00 AM - 9:00 PM
Sat - Sun 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM

Regards
Paul.


----------



## John Starkey (18 Apr 2010)

I hate e-bay,total rip off.


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2010)

To give a ray of hope, I managed to reclaim some money back via paypal when something I bought off a random pleb didn't turn up.  I had to wait a while and then go through the process of sending mediated emails I think, and then after 30 days paypal settled the dispute and gave me a full refund.

Fingers crossed mate!


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2010)

Been round the houses. Seller replied insisting it's my fault for not being in. I've checked the post office, sat in the head of yorkshires office and had him check everything and they don't even have a record of it entering the country, let alone failed for me to collect it. Very, unimpressed. I'll try and call ebay, thanks for the Link Paul. Steve, I'll check that out if it comes to naught.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Apr 2010)

I buy plenty of stuff on ebay, had some problems which were resolved pretty well by Paypal, even got a refund for something I purchased from a seller which was fraudulent. Ebay is the way!


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2010)

Will let you all know how it goes. My experiences with Ebay haven't been great as of late.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Apr 2010)

Hi Garuf
Where did this item come from?
Did you get a tracking number from the seller?
Did it have insurance?
The local Royal Mail Centre will try and re-deliver your package on numerous occasions.
If unsuccessful they will leave a card.
They will still keep this package for a period of time in-case you are on holiday.
If it is a large package this will be delivered by a RM postal van.
hoggie


----------



## Garuf (25 Apr 2010)

The item came from a chinese seller. Advanced something or another. I got a tracking number from the seller but it's only and good for internal deliveries in china, once they're in the uk they're issued a new one and the number becomes void. I don't know if it had insurance, I'd asked for it. I've spoken to the manager of the leeds post depot and he's chased the parcel up, there's no record of it ever arriving or failing to be delivered and there's no way that the chinese post office could claim it hasn't been delivered with their number becoming void and never used in the uk. Btw, I approached Paypal. Still no word back from them.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Apr 2010)

Hi Garuf
I have also ordered 2 glass medium out lily pipes.Total ordered value Â£36.00.On the 21st March purchased from Aquarium Advanced Store sent from Hong Kong.
Should have had it by now.I have ordered items from them in the past it usually took 4 weeks,but with the Volcano hitting the roof this would probably delay some parcels.
I will give them another week to see how things pan out.You could mention to Paypal Ive also had slow delivery no purchases.
Please keep me posted.
hoggie


----------



## Garuf (28 Apr 2010)

I think Gareth Callear must mean gullible idiot in Chinese, the last email contact from the seller told me to wait and see if it arrives, this was 43 days after it should have arrived. After 45 days you have no standing to complain to ebay or to get your money back. Looks like I was played like a total mug. Recontacted the seller requesting a full refund inclusive of postage after a phone call to ebay told me I could do nothing except contact the seller and request a refund or replacement. 

So So angry with the whole thing. I don't know how I can get my money back over any of it. I know I won't ever be using the seller again.


----------



## Nelson (28 Apr 2010)

you could try and contact your bank.tell them whats happened and demand they get your money back from paypal as your agreement with them was for goods that you haven't received.
they WILL say theres nothing they can do,but just keep hassling them.
can't hurt to try.


----------



## ghostsword (28 Apr 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I think Gareth Callear must mean gullible idiot in Chinese, the last email contact from the seller told me to wait and see if it arrives, this was 43 days after it should have arrived. After 45 days you have no standing to complain to ebay or to get your money back. Looks like I was played like a total mug. Recontacted the seller requesting a full refund inclusive of postage after a phone call to ebay told me I could do nothing except contact the seller and request a refund or replacement.
> 
> So So angry with the whole thing. I don't know how I can get my money back over any of it. I know I won't ever be using the seller again.




That sucks mate.. 

I usually do not buy anything out of the UK, even if I have to pay a little bit more, but on the rare occasion I bought something from HK, I told the seller if the item wasn't here in the 1st two weeks I would open a case with Paypal, just in case, as I am aware of the 45 days limit to complain. The case can remain open for two weeks, leaving a whole of a month for the item to reach me.


----------



## bigmatt (28 Apr 2010)

I'm sure you've done it but have you forwarded the email from the seller to ebay?  They surely should recognise (esp with volcano trouble etc.) that you've behaved reasonably and the seller is at fault.  I'm off to open an ebay case now on something that's yet to arrive just in case!
Matt


----------



## GHNelson (30 Apr 2010)

Garuf
Received my parcel after 5 weeks,its far to long.
I did e-mail AAS warned them if it had not arrived by this Saturday 30th.
I was preparing to open a case.
He did return my mail saying could i wait another few days.
So there goes, you pays your money and take your choice.
Suppose I'm one of the lucky ones.
hoggie


----------



## Garuf (30 Apr 2010)

You're lucky, I asked for a refund, no reply. I'll be heading into the bank tomorrow couldn't be more disappointed with the seller.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (30 Apr 2010)

My bank told me they couldn't help, as the money goes from them to Paypal, and its not Paypal that failed to supply the goods... These days I only buy low value goods from e-Bay incase it happens again...


----------



## Garuf (30 Apr 2010)

It's so annoying, the woman on paypal was like well we can't do anything just keep contacting the seller, we can't give you the money back. I'm actually furious at the sellers because they obviously knew what they where upto by telling me to wait over the 45 days. I can't even leave feedback saying how poor they are and have been regarding the whole thing.


----------



## sanj (2 May 2010)

I had Â£180 returned to me through paypal a couple of years ago, but it was a seller within the UK and i raised a dispute well within the time period. I really do feel for you, I would be very peed off aswell.


----------



## Antoni (27 May 2010)

Dear Gareth and other people that have been victim of the Advanced Aquarium Shop,
I would like to make a list with names of all the people that have been offended by them and to send it to Pay Pal and Ebay. 

So please send me your name or ebay nickname and short description of the problem on a PM, so we could send it.

Ok, maybe now it is too late to claim our money back, but it will be satisfying if the above companies take measures to restrict this "Shop" from causing further damage to Paypal's and Ebay's customers. 
I think this is common sense and as respected companies, they should take care for their customers! 

Regards

Antoni


----------



## Garuf (27 May 2010)

Anitoni, I have trouble with PM's recently so please let me know if you got my reply.


----------



## Antoni (27 May 2010)

No, 
I don't get it!

You can send me by email!

Regards

Antoni


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (28 May 2010)

Just an FYI - Just got a full Paypal refund on an item that never turned up. Value was Â£25. So it is possible, but I'm slightly surprised as last time they were pants and I never saw a penny of the Â£200 I was conned for...


----------



## stevec (29 May 2010)

gotta mention i only saw this thread just after ordering Â£25.00 of gear from this place   thought i was gonna lose out but stuff has arrived safely


----------



## andyh (29 May 2010)

Just to add i have purchased at least a dozen or so items form these guys (AAS) in the last 6 months and never had a single problem. Yes they sometimes take a while (3weeks typically) but they are coming from HK.

Sorry to hear you guys have struggled with them


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jun 2010)

So I placed an order with advance_aquarium_store for this:

UP CO2 Atomizer System for Plant Aquarium 16/22mm Hose
Sale date: 21/05/10

and it arrived this morning!


----------



## Antoni (1 Jun 2010)

That is great guys!
As a matter of fact, I have ordered few smaller orders with them and they have arrived, but this particular one, never arrived and now the AAS don't answer any of my emails.

Anyway I have sent complains to Paypal and ebay and we will see!

Regards


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

I've had the order arrive wrong and now they don't reply at all. Complained to pay pal, ebay and the bank. Nothing.


----------



## Antoni (4 Jun 2010)

Mine still have not arrived and they do not respond to any messages, what so ever. I have sent a complain to ebay, to Paypal, but they just "wash their hands" with statements like:"It is not an Ebay stuff" ?!?!?

What does this mean? So you make some rules, someone clearly is going around them and you will not take any other precautions. Im really disappointed!

They don't even want to check this guy and to ask him for explanation!

Im seeking other options! Im not keen for this 100 pounds, but it is annoying that someone is trying to cheat that cheap!   

Regards


----------



## Garuf (4 Jun 2010)

I've reported it as theft now and lloyds have said they'll return my money once I declare it as a theft to them. I think this is the right direction simply because they've avoided delivering and have lied more than once to prove they've done something they clearly haven't.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Jun 2010)

This is quite a good result. 

Loyds will recover the funds from them.


----------



## Antoni (7 Jun 2010)

Thanks Gareth,

I will try this too! And see what happen!

regards

Antoni


----------



## andyh (12 Jun 2010)

FYI Guys i just ordered about my 30th item with these guys order 29th May arrived today 12th June, from HK thats v good.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (23 Jun 2010)

The Martins Money Tips email had this in it:-
Protect purchases UNDER Â£100 by using the right plastic...
A MoneySaver's proof: "I received full refund to the Globespan collapse"
Most people know buy something costing Â£100+ on a credit card and Section 75 laws mean the card company is jointly liable so you can ask it for money back if things go wrong. Yet for goods under Â£100 there's still an option... Visa Chargeback: While it's not a legal right, just Visa's rules, spend on a Visa credit or debit card and if the goods don't appear within 120 days ask your bank to reclaim the money off the seller's bank... The Proof: Here's one MoneySaver's tale, â€I read about Visa Chargeback on your web site. I'd never heard of it and nobody else I knew had either - downloaded a letter to my bank and today received a full refund in relation to the Globespan holiday company collapse. Everywhere else I looked I was told to â€˜forget it' as I had lost my money!â€. For full info on how it works see Full Guide: Section 75 & Visa Chargeback

Google Martins money tips to find more info. Perhaps if either of you used a Visa debit/credit card through paypal you might be covered?


----------

